# Roof Rack



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

So I have been tossing around the idea of making a rig for a roof rack for my car. I am going over to ohio on the 6th for a fantasy draft and doing a bit of shooting before. Challenge one is Ohio, but this is an idea I have been kicking around for a while with fishing poles and long guns. 

I figure I can get some black pvc in varying sizes for when I go fishing/shooting away from home I can load up this rig on the car and go to town. I have two challenges as I see it and I am hoping someone has some ideas. 

First and foremost how to mount the pvc, should I just use ubolts welded to the cross members of the rack or is there a better way to do this? Secondly how can I lock this up so that I don't have to worry about any transport laws where guns must be in a locked container? Or am I just completely loco :loony:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If you go to Sears Roebuck's Automotive section they sell roof racks and they sell separately the mounting hardware. You can probably adapt the mounting hardware to work with your home made rack.

I made a roof rack for my car to transport lumber from the lumber yard to my home. I simply use ratcheting tie down straps (two) to hold the rack to the car. I thread the straps through the open doors and then close the doors on the tightened straps. It holds fine, but looks awful. (It's only 3 miles from Lowe's to my house so I don't worry too much about it.)

Google: "DIY car roof racks", there are many examples.

http://www.google.com/search?source..._enUS421US421&q=do+it+yourself+car+roof+racks


----------

